# My "Baby" Girl:-)



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

It's so hard to believe that she will be 8 next month. She just amazes me everyday. And of course I think she is just beautiful so I wanted to share Here's a couple photos of her...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

She's adorable! Tell her Happy Birthday for me   My baby turned 8 in November, it's a fun age, isn't it?


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Holly, yes it sure is a fun age. She acts like she's turninh 18 though..LOL


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

she is just like you
look like mama's daughter


----------

